# Un thread de homenaje: Ica por un iqueño.



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Pues bueno, el 13, dias antes del sismo, le tome fotos a la ciudad que me vio nacer, y este es mi homenaje a mi ciudad, mi region y a mis conciudadanos que han perdido todo o peor aun, a un familiar o amigo.
Son fotos de la ciudad, no hay muertos, heridos, ruinas o gente llorando, no cantare jingels ni saldre en los exteriores de algun canal de TV diciendo que me estoy solidarizando porque soy iqueño, preferi hacerlo en silencio.
No hay informaciones falsas, mentiras, exageraciones, urgencias demagogicas o devaneos del señor presidente. Aqui solo estan las imagenes de mi ciudad, mas claramente su centro, y en su mayoria nocturnas... lamento que las fotos no sean las mejores, pero no tuve tiempo y pense que luego podria llegar a tomar mas fotos a algunos edificios que hoy estan muy dañados... nadie se imagino lo que pasaria.
Asi que, aqui este mi thread, muy personal y muy publico a la vez, donde estan fotos de Ica, como siempre fue y siempre sera: una ciudad que siempre sale adelante.

*Santuario de Santiago de Luren:*





































*Catedral de Nuestra señora de la Merced:*























































*Plaza de Armas:*





































*Y para terminar, una imagen, que envez de pena, debe dar esperanza :*










No son muchas fotos, espero igual, sea de su agrado.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

Ten por seguro que juntos todos los peruanos reconstruiremos Ica y las demas ciudades de tu departamento; solo que renaceran de los escombros para ser aun mas grandes y hermosas... miremos hacia el futuro con optimismo. Tus fotos estan sensacionales, un lindo tributo para tu hermosa ciudad!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Simplemente bellísimo y magnífico ! Te felicito por tu buena labor. Por desgracia, a losperuanos, en especial iqueños, tardará algun tiempo en dejar la tragedia en elpasado. Me abstuve de postear en todo thread relacionado al sismo por señal de luto y forma de respeto a quienes fallecieron.

He aqui ahora una ciudad o mejor dicho toda una region que saldrá adelante y renacerá cual ave fénix por mérito de su gente principalmente ademas del resto de peruanos, y tambien extranjeros... No tengo dudas y estoy esperanzado en ver y apreciar a una nueva ICA destacando y vislumbrando en el panorama peruano....

Una vez mas, buen trabajo... y me da gusto saber que estas bien, tanto tu como tu entorno familiar...


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

*Mis condolencias a los hermanos peruanos desde aca de Venezuela...ojala salgan de eso pronto*


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

*Bellísimas tus fotos, Manuel*

Es un lindo homenaje, mostrar tu ciudad y sus monumentos en toda su hermosura...pronto se levantarán y recobrarán su esplendor. Estamos contigo.


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Hermoso thread, la ciudad se reconstruirá y será tan linda o más que antes. De eso estoy seguro.


----------



## pacus (Jan 6, 2007)

Y cual de esas fue la iglesia que se vino abajo?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Manuel, tu ciudad es simplemente encantadora. Ver las fotos del Santuario de Luren me causó pena al comienzo, pero me da alegría saber que la reconstruirán tal como era. Ica tiene un futuro muy prometedor. 

Gracias por compartir tus fotos con nosotros. Fuerza.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Uhhh... La última foto me mata, loco. De hecho que se va a salir adelante, pero ojalá y sea pronto...


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

pacus said:


> Y cual de esas fue la iglesia que se vino abajo?


La del Señor de Luren, la de la última foto.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

^^
No se vino abajo, ya puse una imagen area donde se ve su estado. Hehehe, ademas, este thread no es tanto para ver que se cayo .


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Muy bonito este thread, me gustaron mucho tus fotos Imanol, en especial la última, de hecho superaremos este impase.


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

Que hermosas tus fotos!!!! Vas a ver que todos esos monumentos historicos van a ser reconstruidos!!!


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Que buenas fotos tomas Imanol!
Me gustaron todas las tomas, especialmente la ultima foto... esa Iglesia tenia su encanto! :drool:
Felicitaciones.


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Cheveres las fotos Imanol!, como siempre!!, suerte en la reconstruccion y que todo salga bien!! buenas vibras para ti!


----------



## pacus (Jan 6, 2007)

Al ver las imágenes de destrucción pensé que se trataba de un pueblito de adobe y la iglesia algo menos fuerte, pero veo que era algo aparentemente bien sólido, cómo debe haber sidola fuerza del terremoto!!


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Buenas fotos y bellos homenaje el tuyo. Dios les dara a todos los que sufren la perdida, el coraje y la serenidad para reconstruir la bella ciudad que nos muestras.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Tantos edificios invaluables.. bueno ica es una ciudad que se ha sabido reponer, levantar ante las adversidades como ya lo ha hecho en algun momento .. asi que *NO DUDO* que en lo que menos pensemos veremos brillar con todo su esplendor a esta ciudad. 

Fuerza Ica, el Perú esta contigo!


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Manuel, mi corazón está contigo y con todos los iqueños.


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

La gran mayoria de casas que s ecayeron son de adobe , algunas por antiguedad ,en fin ahora Ica renacera mas moderna y con autopistas y carreteras super modernas , construcciones bien desarrolladas y lugares nuevos.


----------

